# Nissan Qashqai diesel non start.



## Wittybebop (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi all I can't find a Qashqai section, so here goes...

It's an 07 plate diesel and it will not start, after the glow plug light goes out.
I try and start but the glow light starts to flash, it's turning over fine but no start? any ideas, thanks.


----------



## S15lok (Apr 18, 2010)

buy a new one


----------



## Lilipealea (May 5, 2010)

So many other brands are producing diesels in Australia but I think Nissan are dropping the ball on this, as other brands are racing to get diesels out to compete in the same marketplace but we can't buy the Qashqai (called the Dualis here) as a diesel. The other really odd aspect of all of this is that I have read that they think there's no real demand for diesel - but in Australia, you can't even send Nissan an email asking about it, you have to either contact a dealer or write them a snail mail. 
I guess you may have one that is a bit sick at present bu they have a fantastic reputation as a high-selling car in Europe. All I want is to be able to buy the diesel version here in Oz and I will be happy!
How long should I put off purchasing a new car, when I can't get what I really want (a diesel Dualis) because Nissan won't say 'when'?? I am prepared to sit and wait and hope that my old car keeps going...or would you now tell me to go and find another small 'corssover' that I like??


----------



## Wittybebop (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote "buy a new one"

I may just do that, it's not my car it's only a runaround for my 17 y/o son who just past his test, he likes the car, but for now we got it fixed at a diesel specialists.

Thanks anyway.


----------

